
Freeze-Dried Pets Are Forever - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/11/why-people-freeze-dry-their-pets-and-how-it-happens.html
======
LegitShady
I dont know why but I find this gross. If you love your pet this much, get a
statue or painting made from pictures - dont freeze dry the body.

